# Basic and fitness



## Matt_k (16 Dec 2013)

I don't know who else has received this email, it looks like FORCE is Jan 2014. **EDIT: or a version in between... it looks**

> You are receiving this email to inform you of the recent changes to the Initial Physical Fitness Evaluation. These changes affect all members attending basic training starting in January 2014.
> During the first week of basic training, candidates will undergo a physical fitness evaluation that will determine if they can go on with their Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) or Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ) course. The test consists of the following three consecutive items:
> 1.	20M Rushes
> 2.	Sandbag Drag
> 3.	Shuttle Run


----------



## EME Hopeful (16 Dec 2013)

I have not heard anything from my local CFRC (can't remember when they go on Christmas leave) and I start BMOQ in January 2014.  But the CFLRS' own website shows the same changes.  The fitness test is a mix of both the old and the new it would seem.


----------



## Matt_k (16 Dec 2013)

Ya, that was email to me from my local CFRC this morning. They had to keep the shuttle of course


----------



## sniderman (16 Dec 2013)

I have yet to receive any email from my recruiter but I was informed that there were going to be changes to the fitness evaluation for 2014. Best of luck to all


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Dec 2013)

Count yourselves lucky, the new fitness test is easier than either the old fitness test or the army Battle Fitness Test. 

Not that those were particularly impossible anyway.


----------



## Matt_k (19 Dec 2013)

haha, ya I was talking to guy in the Infantry PRes this morning at the gym. and he was going about it. Talking about how everybody was throwing up, and one woman had to go to the hospital. Sounded crazy lol.


----------



## SJBeaton (19 Dec 2013)

Regardless of the changes and the new format (or at least the suggested interim format for those of us going in January) for physical testing, we are going to need to do push-ups, be able to run, core strength is imperative (read sit-ups/planks), and be able to do other items that were included in the EXPRES test. Whether these skills are tested directly or indirectly through activities such as the obstacle course, it's still important to be prepared. We all should be able to meet the standards for either the EXPRES or the FORCE before we get to basic training. As an aside, it's interesting to note with this new FORCE testing that there is one common minimum standard regardless of age/gender.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2013)

Matt_k said:
			
		

> haha, ya I was talking to guy in the Infantry PRes this morning at the gym. and he was going about it. Talking about how everybody was throwing up, and one woman had to go to the hospital. Sounded crazy lol.



If anyone is that much in the hurt locker before or after the FORCE test...they need to find employment elsewhere.  Seriously.

I think you got 'sent to find the brass magnet'.

At the end of the day, if you can't pass the EXPRES or FORCE  you've got issues (IMO).  The BFT was...well atleast you had to go (sort of) far with a ruck on.  It was badly named though.

I don't think the FORCE is easier than EXPRES was, I do think it is slightly more balanced and relevant.


----------



## Matt_k (19 Dec 2013)

Ya couldn't agree more. He was talking about the test he did ten years ago. It wasn't EXPRES, from what I understand, and he explained it as a cross-fit on roids. I would love to know more about what this test was like, he never told me what you had too do, or the name of it. Or if he was just bullshitting me as well.. lol 

But ya, I'm just looking forward to starting this next month instead of talking about it.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Dec 2013)

Matt_k said:
			
		

> Ya couldn't agree more. He was talking about the test he did ten years ago. It wasn't EXPRES, from what I understand, and he explained it as a cross-fit on roids. I would love to know more about what this test was like, he never told me what you had too do, or the name of it. Or if he was just bullshitting me as well.. lol
> 
> But ya, I'm just looking forward to starting this next month instead of talking about it.



I think he was bullshitting you, the test has never been that hard.


----------



## Juliebeanr (19 Dec 2013)

I haven't received any email. I googled it and found this website. 

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/CFexprestesting/Pages/NewCanadianArmedForcesminimumphysicalfitnessstandard.aspx

"As of April 2014, the FORCE Evaluation will fully replace the CF EXPRES test."


----------



## Matt_k (19 Dec 2013)

Ya, this email came to me from the junior to the Lt. from my local CFRC on 16/12/2013. Its not the full FORCE, more of a mixture of old and new before FORCE is fully in by Apr.


----------



## Matt_k (19 Dec 2013)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> I think he was bullshitting you, the test has never been that hard.



haha probably. He is that kind of guy, should have known. thanks man


----------



## EME Hopeful (20 Dec 2013)

Juliebeanr said:
			
		

> I haven't received any email. I googled it and found this website.
> 
> http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/CFexprestesting/Pages/NewCanadianArmedForcesminimumphysicalfitnessstandard.aspx
> 
> "As of April 2014, the FORCE Evaluation will fully replace the CF EXPRES test."



The CFLRS' own website shows that the fitness test will be a mix of the two.


----------

